# Proud Parents



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

We lost our son Sgt David Joe Madrid,he was the the father of Lil Joey and Daughter Sofia and Wife Sherry.God has taken him to a better place


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss! Please know that all of you will be in my prayers. Know, too, that God will receive your son with open arms and he will be whole again with the Lord. Thank you for raising a son, who gave the ultimate sacrifice for our country. I wish there was something I could say to bring comfort to you but God will comfort you in time. Your sorrow will be shared by many, including me!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Mere words cannot express how grateful I am of his service to our country.

May God heal both your ailing hearts at this time.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We are so sorry to hear of your loss, and so grateful for your son's service to our country!! Please extend our condolences to his wife and children. If there is anything we can do please don't hesitate to ask!!
Only God, time and faith can heal this heartache, but we hope you can find some comfort in knowing that we are thinking of you !!
Ember and Stacey


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your Loss. heaven must of had room for another HERO!!!

Prayers and strength from the Swanson family.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family
I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your son
He is certainly one to be proud of...

Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I am deeply sorry for the loss of you son. He has truly made the ultimate scarifice for his Country. _All gave some, some gave all._ My thoughts and prayers are with you at the time.
May God give you the strength and love that you all need at this time and always.

John, Tami & John Luke


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

David & Martha,​I am a member of the Patriot Guard Riders and I have attended many ceremonies. 
None of which are easy and I can only say this with a tear in my eye, thank you for your sacrifices.
Please, find comfort in knowing he has been given a place of great honor on the other side, and that so long as one patriotic American still lives he will never be forgotten. The Eagle family offers our deepest condolences and sympathy to the family and friends of Sgt David Joe Madrid. His service for our country will not be forgotten. Heaven must have needed another hero.

Here is a prayer I have read many times as I hope you find as much comfort in it's meaning as I have.​​
*Final Inspection

The soldier stood and faced God, 
Which must always come to pass.
He hoped his shoes were shining.
Just as brightly as his brass.
Step forward now, soldier.
How shall I deal with you ?
Have you always turned the other cheek ?
To My Church have you been true ? 
The solider squared his shoulders and said,
No, Lord, I guess I ain't.
Because those of us who carry guns,
Can't always be a saint.
I've had to work most Sundays,
And at times my talk was tough.
And sometimes I've been violent,
Because the world is awfully rough.
But, I never took a penny,
That wasn't mine to keep....
Though I worked a lot of overtime.
When the bills got just too steep.
And I never passed a cry for help,
Though at times I shook with fear.
And sometimes, God, forgive me,
I've wept unmanly tears.
I know I don't deserve a place,
Among the people here.
They never wanted me around,
Except to calm their fears.
If you've a place for me here, Lord.
It needn't be so grand.
I never expected or had too much,
But if you don't, I'll understand.
There was a silence all around the throne,
Where the saints had often trod.
As the soldier waited quietly,
For the judgment of his God.
Step forward now, Soldier
You've borne your burdens well.
Walk peacefully on Heaven s streets,
You ve done your time in Hell. *
- Author Unknown -​







NobleEagle


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Words can so easily hurt and so very rarely can heal. Please accept our condolences for your loss and sorrow. You can never know how much we honor you for the sacrafices you have made. May the Almighty pour out His great compassion on you.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are out there for your family. We must never take for granted the sacrifices made by those who stand in harms way for the greater good. God Bless.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Your son is indeed a hero to my family. Hope you can find peace in this tough time.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I am truly sorry that you are having to deal with this loss. As a mother of four sons my heart aches for you. Your family are in our prayers.

Don , Darlene and sons


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family while you are going through this hard time. But feel peace of mind that your son is in a better place where there is no war or fighting. I am retired military, my son was in the military and served in the Kosovo war, my son-in-law is now over in Iraq on his third tour. I know you are proud of your son just as I am proud of mine sons. They are standing in harms way to protect us and they should be honored by everyone. Thank you and thanks to your son for the sacrifices you have made.

Leon


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

I can only thank all of you,you want to be there to protect but cant


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I want to thank you for your son's sacrifice to our country and we are so sorry for his loss. We can't tell you how much we appreciate his
service and dedication to keeping our country safe, but also know what a sorrow you and his family must be experiencing.

His family will be in our prayers tonight. Please be assured that there are many people who greatly appreciate him. I will make sure my
daughters know what was sacrificed for us this day.

Mark, Pam Jessica and Allison.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

i am sorry for your loss,your son has made alot of people safe and you have my familys deepest sympathies.
he has entered a better place that we all will eventually see along with the ones we have missed.
thank you SGT DAVID JOE MADRID for your ultamate sacrifice.
from a CANADIAN proud and thankful of the U.S.A.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

actsholy44

We express our deepest condolences to your family

in the the loss of your son.

Brian & Trudie


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We are very sorry for your loss. Your son has made the ultimate sacrifice for our country.

Your sadness will dim with time, but your pride will never fade.

Dan, Sherry and Lee.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We are very sorry for your loss.

You will be in our prayers.

Freedom is not free.

Tim & Michelle


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

We are very sorry for your loss.

Feel comfort that his sacrifice will be remebered every day from those of us that walk in the freedom that he protected!

In our prayers,

Bill and Cindy


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I am VERY sorry for your loss. Your family has made the ultimate sacrifice giving your son for our country. I didn't face any serious danger during my time in Iraq, but anything can happen anytime, anywhere.

Thank you for raising a son that loved his country enough to give his life.

There are MANY people out there that do not understand that dedication, but are reaping the benefits of it.

Stay Strong!

Rich


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I want to add my prayers with the others on our Outbackers family during this time of saddness. Sometimes words are simply not enough, but that is all we have to offer. The prayers lifted to God above will be heard and I pray He gives you peace and strength to continue on.

Sam & Cindy


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your brave heroic son. I thank you and him for all of the sacrifices he made to help me live my life. I read each response with tears in my eyes, we are all so blessed for what we have because your son stood up and fought for what he believed in.

Many prayers and thoughts go out to your family.

Clare, Tim & the Kids


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We are so sorry for the loss of your heroic son. Please know that you and your family will be in our prayers and that he will be watching over you until you will meet again.

BJ & Stan


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a tough time seeing through the tears I am shedding for your family. As the mother of a marine I feel for you. Please know our thoughts and prayers are with you. If there is any thing I can do beyond prayer please let us know. Please know how proud of your son we all are. It takes a very special person to do what he has done. It takes very special people to raise this young man to take on this lifestyle. Take care. Kathy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So very sorry to hear of your loss.

May God give you His peace through this time.

We are so very greatful to you and all those who are or have family fighting for our freedoms.

Thank you for your sacrifices.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Our thoughts, prayers and thanks. We can only imagine your pain.

God bless you and your family. Know that our son stands as a model to all who cherish freedom.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We are _VERY_ sorry for your loss...I can not fathom what you are all going through.
Our prayers and thoughts will be with you and

Sherry and the children. 

MaeJae and family 


Do not measure your loss by itself; if you do, it will seem intolerable; but if you will take all human affairs 
into account you will find that some comfort is to be derived from them. 

*Saint Basil (329 AD - 379 AD)*


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Please know that our prayers are with you. Lean on God - He will give you the strength you need to make it one more day.

Sgt David Joe Madrid - Thank you for your service and huge sacrifice you and your family have now paid to keep my family and everyone in this great Nation safe. You are a true hero. We can never repay this debt...never.

Chase Family


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

As others have said, there are not enough words to truly let you know the sorrow I feel for you at this time. May God Bless you and the families affected by this tremendous loss and surround you with His angels. You will certainly be lifted in prayer by many of us, I'm sure. 
Your son was a hero, for certain, but that doesn't mend the many broken hearts left behind.
Sending love and prayers your way.......
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I cannot find words to express how I feel. My heart aches and is breaking for your loss and the thousands of families who share your grief. May your hero rest in peace.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

We are very sorry to hear of your loss, may god bless all of you


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. I have lost several friends over there myself, but I cannot imagine what you must be going through, losing a son.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

We're so sorry to hear of you tragic loss. You will be in our thought and prayers. Your son is a hero, and we truly appreciate the ultimate sacrifice that he made for for our liberty! God bless you all!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Your son was a NOBLE man, and the world was made better with his presence in it. I'm very sorry for the loss to your family.

Sincerely,
Eric


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

The world does not realize how much your son and others like him have given to be peacemakers. I pray that you and yours will be comforted by the healing power of God. Someday, hopefully, through his sacrifice the world may finally know peace with justice.


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Mr. and Mrs. Madrid,

Please accept my my deepest sorrow for your loss. SGT David Madrid was a great man doing great and honorable things for a people who too often take for granted the peace they enjoy at the expense of others such as your son, all who serve with him, and and have served before him. You now join a small group of true patriots who have suffered the indescribable loss of a child or spouse who gave their lives to protect the people and ideals of this great nation.

Your son will not have died in vain and he will not be forgotten.

With Prayers and Sympathy,

Walleye


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.
Your son is a hero.
We are grateful to him and people like him who make the ultimate sacrifice to keep us all safe and free.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

We are very sorry for your loss. 
Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

We live in the "Home of the free because of the brave".


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Your loss is felt by this entire family of Obers. You must have been great parents to nurture your son to grow into a brave young man. Please be strong and know that it is Gods will and none of us can understand his plan.
I wish that the youth of this country would look to people like your son as heroes instead of athletes and rappers.
Bob


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. You son was truely a hero. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

SGT David Madrid gave the ultimate sacrifice for his country. Our prayers go out to you and your family. Thank you Sgt Madrid for your service. My heart goes out to your Wife and Children, May God comfort them in there time of need.

Lewis & Sandie


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words,we have recieved many letters and e-mails and would like to thank all of you Martha & David


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Martha and David,

I am so sorry to read of your loss. You can take comfort in knowing your son was in the service of our country, and will be remembered as a hero to all of us that enjoy the freedom he was helping to assure. Take care, our thoughts are with you.

Doug and Shannon


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ditto to what has already been said. Always remember the vast majority of us working stiffs are proud and grateful more than words can ever express for heroes like your son.

I make it a point at every opportunity to make sure my kids shake the hand and thank any uniformed service person or veteran we happen to run across.

A thousand blessings on your family and your son's memory.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We are very sorry for your loss. Know that my family appreciates your sons efforts - he is a hero.

Shannon & Mike


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't imagine the pain in your heart. You are in my prayers.

Jon


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

We are very sorry to hear of your loss. Having served in Iraq in 2003, I appreciate the sacrifice and noble cause your son was serving. He is a true American patriot and so are you for raising a fine young man willing to serve others.

Please know that his service is appreciated by this veteran and Patriot Guard Rider.

Our deepest condolences.

V & T


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Thank you Sgt David Joe Madrid. I pray God will strengthen your family during this time.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. We have taught our children to remember and honor those who serve and have served our country. Your son is one of our heroes. Thank you. May God comfort you in this time, as you have experienced the sacrifice of a son as He did.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Your son will ALWAYS be a HERO in our eyes!!!!! Stay strong!!!!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We too are so sorry for what you are going thru. We had a son in Iraq for 7 months last year and I was so thankful for him to get home. But so many don't. I cannot even imagine what pain you are feeling. He truly died a hero and we shall always be thankful for him and he dedication to his job. Please know that you and your family will be in our prayers. Bill and Brenda


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Martha & David,

Can you please tell us a little about your courageous son? Where is he from? What branch did he serve in? When did this happen? Are the services going to be public? If so, when and where? If you would like the Patriot Guard Riders to assemble a flag line in your son's honor at the services, you will have to request it as they will not approach you. Please check out their site if you are interested: Patriot Guard Riders

NobleEagle


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We're so sorry for your loss.......

Blessings and God's peace to your family


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

As a father of a son currently in Iraq, my heartfelt sympathy goes out to you and your family. You will be in our thoughts and prayers. He was indeed a hero!!!! May God bless you and your family through these difficult times!!!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

actsholy44 said:


> We lost our son Sgt David Joe Madrid,he was the the father of Lil Joey and Daughter Sofia and Wife Sherry.God has taken him to a better place


We are grateful for his service to us all and sadden by your loss. He has joined a great many heroes, friends, sons, daughters, husbands and wives that sacrificed all for our nation. They are never replaced but their memory lives on.

Our family sends thoughts and prayers to all your family, especially for Sherry, Joey, and Sofia.

The Dunn Family - Austin, Texas.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We send our most heartfelt condolences and prayers. Your son is a Hero and we are grateful for his service.

Kind Regards,

The Collins's: Curtis, Micah, Mary Alyce and Korynne.


----------



## BLUB (Oct 23, 2005)

Your son is a hero, and so are you for having raised him to be one. I'd like to thank you for your son's bravery and I will say a prayer for him, you and the family, he will not be forgotten. Thank you.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Dear Madrid family,
I just read your post about losing your son. I am sitting here just trying to imagine what that would feel like and my heart is just aching for you. We are so lucky to have men like your son volunteer to keep our country and other countries safe. You should be so proud. I pray that in time your pain will ease some. Please know that we are thinking of you...
The Jackson family


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss... I cant imagine losing one of my kids. I feel for you and his wife and kids.. Brings tears to my eyes.

Carey


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

David and Martha,

We are very sorry for the loss of David and our prayers go out to your family. Your son is a great Hero and will always be rememberd. God Bless your Family and all of our Soldiers.


----------

